# TPF-4-TPF - The Poetry Fix for The Photo Forum (Potentially NSFW)



## AgentDrex

This thread is dedicated to original poetry written by various members of TPF.  

If you have a poem you'd like to contribute, please go ahead and make it a post here.  We would be excited to read it.  

If you like reading poetry, keep coming back to this thread, you never know what you'll find (in the case of my poetry, you may not like what you find, you may need a puke bag).  I cover a lot of different genres of poetry (i.e. romance, sci-fi, fantasy, doom, comedy, etc.)  So just because you may find a lot of dark poetry does not mean they are all dark.  As this thread grows, I hope that there are lots of different themes posted so everyone can find one to enjoy.  I would especially like to see some Westerns as poetry.  That's what I'll be looking forward to seeing.  

_One sort-of-rule: Try not to post hate-oriented poetry (racist, sexist, mocking others' belief-systems, etc.).  I understand art is art but there's no reason to start a war._


----------



## AgentDrex

*Dragon of Death*
_ A short piece about a person who spent their whole life mean-spirited and while on the death-bed becomes remorseful._ _This is, as I read it in my mind, a death-metal style voice and beat._

    Awaken dragon, source of death
      Come to my bedside, steal my breath
      I summon thee, with my all my will
      Come to me swiftly, I need fulfilled
      No more pain, only the dark
      No more memories, no more spark
      Just the wait, until time's gone
      Come for me, mine is done

      I took for granted the little I had
      Took it all and never gave it back
      Filled with envy and filled with greed
      Got it all even without the need
      I smiled at you while I screamed inside
      Shook your hand while I wished you'd die
      Now on my deathbed you can hear me cry
      Because the dragon of death won't let me die


----------



## AgentDrex

*We Love* (Cinquain)

_A sensual piece to read with a loved one or by yourself or not at all_

    My love 
    My beauty 
    You are seducing me 
    A fire all-consuming my world 
    Burn me 

    Burn me 
    With all your love 
    Let our souls intertwine 
    Writhing in pure waves of pleasure 
    Guide me 

    Guide me 
    A gentle touch 
    Parted-lips and a moan 
    Lipstick glistening beckons 
 A kiss 

A kiss 
    Stolen away 
    A breath across the breast 
    Titillating senses aware 
    A peak 

    A peak 
    Sweat drips together 
    Heartbeats pounding in sync 
    All else is lost in the moment 
    Passion 

    Passion 
 It builds and ebbs 
 Hold me while we dream deep 
 Never let me go forever mine 
 We love


----------



## AgentDrex

*This Ethereal Dragon From My Fingertips Pours* (Acrostic) 

      The first time I noticed I had magic in my blood
      Haunting sounds beckoned me to a spiritual flood
      I tried real hard to understand the reason
      Something was pouring forth from fingertips freezing

      Earthly tremors shooked, quaked, and roared
      This rumbling threw me to the floor
      How it became I would never find out
      Even now I have my doubts
      Reality is a sinking thought
      Energetic particles soon will be fought
      All of my being I try to resist
      Last one to go is my clenched fist

      Dragon was now in front of me
      Ready for my ordering
      Anticipation of first flight
      Going through the skies at night
      On muscles and scales made of mist
      No time to waste, I was made for this

      From on top of an ethereal dragon
      Rides a humble, young little pagan
      Offering his soul to a cruel world
      Many will rebel as he soars

      Maybe they&#8217;d see their treachery
      Youthful passion set me free

      From on top of an ethereal dragon
      I rode, nay, sailed through the monde
      Now over lakes un-fished and rivers unseen
      Giant mountains un-scaled
      Even places not dreamed
      Ready now to protect them all
      That which is safest and best for all
      I dutifully answer the needed call
      Perhaps a life this dragon and I will save
      Sounds of cheering and the world raves

      People think so sickeningly
      Of these dragons I create
      Until you stop me I will stay
      Readying dragons for judgement day
      Some will die all will pay


----------



## AgentDrex

*Summer Nights in Love* (Etheree)

I
Waited
All winter
For this summer
To come and for you
To be here next to me
Holding my hand lovingly
Staring at me while I at you
Holding back this kiss not much longer
And when we touch our lips, may stars shine bright


----------



## AgentDrex

*Mishter Lusk Was Out of Luck or "Of the History Jack Had Made"*

  	Saucy Jack came straight from Hell
	Not too sure at least five fell
	From the shadows Jack with blade
	Killed those ladies where they laid

	Mishter Lusk was out of luck
	Looked and looked where Jack had snuck
	Found him not in alley ways
	Haven't found him to this day

	Myths and stories rich abound
	Dead bodies are all that's found
	Not a clue to who Jack was
	He got away just because

	How do you bust a monster in the night
	That sends all White Chapel into fright
	Ladies and guys both afraid
	Of the history Jack had made

	Perhaps it was simply all that opium
	That made Francis, I mean Jack, up and kill them
	Thrice a surgeon's test not passed
	Thompson left his home at last

	To the Docklands he'd call home
	Roads to White Chapel he would roam
	Back and forth just three short miles
	Time to cut sad whores some smiles

	This man that wasn't caught
	A poet perhaps, an enemy not
	Those who knew what he had done
	Sent Jack away for no more fun

	This is where he wrote his tales
	Some say religious, I say fails
	He secretly described his murderous deeds
	Inside of poetry one could read

	He must have died laughing deep inside
	To have told the world of the women that died
	But to them that may read it wrong
	His poetry was like a Christian song

	He knew what he had done
	And with us piggies, he had fun
	But with his writing he shall stay
	As a killer who just had to say:

_"Halts by me that footfall
	Is my gloom, after all
	Shade of His hand, outstretched caressingly?
	Ah, fondest, blindest, weakest
	I am He Whom thou seekest!
	Thou dravest love from thee, who dravest Me."_
  	(from "Hounds of Heaven" by Francis Thompson)


----------



## AgentDrex

*Bottle of Pills*

A bottle of pills designed to kill
    By festering deeply inside us
    We have opened a door
    An unlockable door
    Watch Out
    Hellish things are in store

    We try to see beyond our reach
    By opening our eyes completely
    Don't start believing the lies
    That will close our eyes
    Watch Out
    Hellish things shall arise

    They don't love us want us need us
    Killing us through pain
    They have opened many doors
    Many unlockable doors
    Watch Out
    To them we are nothing but whores


----------



## AgentDrex

*Death is Whiskey*

Death is whiskey, clenched by your side
	Sadness is vodka made from rye
	Lonely is a warm beer you can't get rid of
	You try to wash it away but it's not enough

	All these liquors can't paint away
	The stupefied look upon your face
	When you stumble home remember this
	You'll leave a bad taste on everyone you kiss

	Just because the world looks brighter
	Doesn't mean your life's any nicer
	Than what it was when before you drank
	And drank and drank and sank

	You kept drinking, life became sweeter
	You drank some more and started to teeter
	To the left and to the right
	You staggered all throughout the night

	When the morning came around
	You were nowhere to be found
	Now your friends, long since dead
	As you are too, sitting in bed

	Clenching your throbbing head in hand
	Mouth is dry and tastes like sand
	Wash it down with some beer
	This cycle begins again each year


----------



## AgentDrex

*A Cigarette*

A cigarette to calm your mind
	A cigarette to waste the time
	A cigarette to give a friend
	A cigarette until you're dead

	Or you can quit
	Whichever


----------



## AgentDrex

*The Final*

Worms!
	Do you feel them as I do?
	Writhing inside me, living inside me.
	Do you scream as I scream?
	Screams that do not escape.
	Do you see as I see?
	Eyes that see nothing.
	Do you hear as I hear?
	Ears that hear silence.
	Nothing! Nothing!
	Nothing was there.
	All my life I hoped,
	But this is all I found.
	No saving grace.
	No burning shores.
	Just this.
	The beginning of eternal thought.
	Is this hell; dead-thinking forever?
	Is this heaven; dead-thinking forever?
	Why is this all there is for me?
	Why is this the final?


----------



## AgentDrex

*Will You Be My Wife?*

Do you know what you mean to me?
	You are spring showers that come down to inspire me!
	I am in love with your polite sensuality and the way you dance so hypnotically!

	I don&#8217;t miss the days when you were not in my life,
	To be here for me to cherish and to share all my strife.
	But now that you&#8217;re here, will you please be my wife?


----------



## AgentDrex

*The Fools Have All Fled*

I unleash my dragons and tell them to strike
	Kill the women, kill the children
	Leave the men to fight

	Down from my mountain
	My graceful dragons soar
	Down to the village, many killings to score

	The village on fire, blood on the ground
	Many good deaths
	But no men to be found

	The fools have all fled
	To the woods and away
	Back in the village, their loved ones have paid

	So down off my mountain, I go to see
	What the men left behind
	In their tom-foolery

	Gold, and silver and odd little trinkets
	Dishes and china and the bones of their pets
	These men were the most cowardly of all that I have met

	I set my dragons loose upon the rest of the world
	These men won&#8217;t be back, that I can see
	This village is mine, the dragons are yours


----------



## AgentDrex

*In a Little Town No Bigger Than Hell*

In a little town no bigger than hell,
	Lives a little boy that loves his smell.
	The scent of candy, tobacco and gin,
	Permeates the outer walls of his father&#8217;s den.

	This is the room that this little boy loves,
	All snuggled and warm inside his father&#8217;s clothes,
	Looking through old news clippings of the war;
	A war that took so many great men.

	There was his dad, right there on page two.
	Looking his best in a suit of royal blue.
	Underneath the picture, a caption read;
	&#8220;Rest in Peace: Fifty Soldiers Dead&#8221;.

	The little boy knew nothing of death.
	Knew not his father had breathed his last breath.
	He waited each night until he fell asleep,
	But his father was gone, nowhere to keep.

	Every morning the boy would rush to the den,
	To give his dad a loving hug and to also welcome him.
	But no dad was ever to be found,
	For he was killed in action on a distant frozen ground.

	And so this went on until the boy was a man.
	The man knew about death by now and so like his father,
	Joined a great war and the tragedy started again,

	In a little town no bigger than hell,
	Lives a little boy that loves his smell.
	The scent of candy, tobacco and gin,
	Permeates the outer walls of his father&#8217;s den.


----------



## AgentDrex

_This experimental piece I invented is to be read special as three poems. First poem, read every line that is to the left of the  comma. Second poem read every line to the right of the comma. Last poem, read all lines in order._

*It, This*

Cut it out of me, this hate
    Throw it away, this regret
    Choke it down, this pride
    Find it quick, this hope

    Lay it down, this desire
    Take it off, this armor
    Leave it go, this lust
    Take it in, this love

    Forget it never, this feeling
    Watch it burn, this loss
    Stand it up, this ego
    Stab it back, this ruthlessness

    Challenge it now, this pity
    Rob it blind, this self-absorption
    Speak it softly, this new thought
    Destroy it all, this dark


----------



## cgipson1

Some interesting stuff, Craig! I had started a poetry thread a while ago... about a year ago or so. Can't find it now...

I didn't make mine NSFW though... although I could have, lol!


----------



## AgentDrex

*Minnesota Weather*

A cold northern wind
	blows my hair
	I wrap my jacket
	tightly around me
	shivering from the cold
	I look at the trees
	the awesome colors of fall
	Another burst of wind
	picks the leaves off the trees
	covers branches with
	snow-breath rising
	from inside my mouth
	hanging visible for
	a few seconds in the air
	I see children playing with sleds
	Another wind blows; this time a little warmer
	I hear snow melting see water
	dripping birds
	back from vacation
	sing and dance
	in the sky and trees
	nature sits
	colors the grass the deepest green again
	Snow has left the trees
	leaves have taken their place
	children play outside
	glad for a break from school
	In Northern Minnesota
	spring and summer
	don't last very long
	and
	so
	A cold northern wind
	blows my hair
	I wrap my jacket tightly around me
	shivering from the cold


----------



## AgentDrex

*I Sign Your Paycheck* (NSFW!!)
_This is one of my dark poems, do not read if you are easily offended because this boss takes sexual harassment to a whole new depth._

      Did you see me last night as you undressed?
      I peeked through your window.
      You have been on my mind lately.
      A lot.
      I see you at work almost everyday.
      I wonder if you even notice me.
      When I go home, its your face I see.
      Pictures I&#8217;ve taken surround my room.
      I hold candle vigils all day long.
      Whether I&#8217;m there or not.
      I followed you to and through that store yesterday.
      You bought some milk, cotton swabs and tampons.
      I guess I will wait longer to take what is mine.
      But your blood does turn me on.
      I dug through your garbage last month.
      Took all those old tampons.
      They meant nothing to you, just garbage.
      But to me they mean everything.
      I glue them next to each picture I&#8217;ve taken.
      So I can smell you as I look at you.
      It helps with my problem.
      I called your mom last night and talked for an hour.
      She&#8217;s a wonderful woman.
      How I wish she had been my mom.
      My mother was a drug addict prostitute.
      Died when I was seven.
      My father was a drug addict prostitute.
      Died when I was eleven.
      I forged on ahead in life.
      And now here I am.
      Waiting for you to come to me.
      Where we belong, together.
      Don&#8217;t pretend you don&#8217;t need me.
      I sign your paycheck.


----------



## AgentDrex

_This poem was written as a response to a challenge at a poetry forum I'm a member of.  The challenge was to write a creative piece about our first name._

*So They Say I'm Craig*

 	I was born into this life without pants,
  	Not given the decency of half a chance.

  	If kindly I had been asked to stay,
  	I would have replied with a staunch "No way!"

  	But as this story unfolds you'll see,
  	Being a Craig pretty much suits me.

  	A Craig is one who dwells on a crag,
  	A crag is not fun, its more of a drag.

  	Being alone on top of a hill,
  	Is fine with me but still.

  	If there were two, it'd be more fun,
  	After-all, two Craigs are better than none.


----------



## AgentDrex

cgipson1 said:


> Some interesting stuff, Craig! I had started a poetry thread a while ago... about a year ago or so. Can't find it now...
> 
> I didn't make mine NSFW though... although I could have, lol!



I knew that some of my work is NSFW so I had better mark it as such.  "Interesting" is a polite term if not a tad bit of an understatement.  Thank you for reading!  I can't wait to see others contribute.


----------



## AgentDrex

_Dedicated to my father who passed away unexpectedly at the age of 54 in 2009.  He did not have any terminal disease as far as anyone knows (outside of life that is, the one thing everyone dies from)._

*Motorcycles Are Fun* (Acrostic)

     My father and I
      On his motorcycle riding
      Through the rain
      Or
      Riding through the wind
      Carrying nothing but our love for the road
      Yet
      Can anyone who has ever
      Lived
      Ever
      See

      Anything but the road while
      Riding
      Every day

      Forging a biker&#8217;s
      Utopia?
      Never!


----------



## cgipson1

Paycheck is a bit odd, Craig.. even for me! lol! but I can dig it....


----------



## AgentDrex

Not a poem but something to think about none-the-less.

What is the leading cause of divorce in the world?




















Marriage!


----------



## AgentDrex

_This piece may not seem to be NSFW but trust me that it is.  With this piece, I have coined the term for something that may be an actual fetish.  With all the other types out there, I'm sure there must be people who are into this as well._

*Ketchup Pot Pie* (Limerick)

      I once knew of these guys
      That liked to eat french fries
      By sticking them in and
      While up to their chin in
      Some lovely ketchup pot pies


----------



## AgentDrex

cgipson1 said:


> Paycheck is a bit odd, Craig.. even for me! lol! but I can dig it....



A bit?  Ha!  That's probably up there with the sickest of the sick.  That's a silly hobby of mine.  The creation of writing that should never be written due to it's sickness and needlessness.


----------



## cgipson1

AgentDrex said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paycheck is a bit odd, Craig.. even for me! lol! but I can dig it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit?  Ha!  That's probably up there with the sickest of the sick.  That's a silly hobby of mine.  The creation of writing that should never be written due to it's sickness and needlessness.
Click to expand...


I was understating.. definitely! That one is almost scary...


----------



## AgentDrex

_This is a short metal song I wrote and also happens to have a disturbing theme to it._

*Dead Desires*
_Dedicated to millions of dead waiting for love_ 

  	Danny found a body
  	Withered and old
  	Took it from the spot
  	That seemed so cold
  	A fleeting moment
  	And he was gone
  	He warmed it up
  	With nothing on
  	Danny tasted the flesh
  	That might have been
  	Kissed the lips
  	That were heaven sent
  	Now he's done
  	Just another corpse
  	It must feel cheap
  	Dirty and rotted forever more


----------



## AgentDrex

_Continuing on with the dark theme, here is a sick little number titled:_

*Counting to Death*

 	One-two-three-four, 
  	Spilled your blood upon the floor;
  	Five-six-seven-eight,
  	Used your kidneys to masturbate;
  	Nine-ten-eleven-twelve,
  	Your churches will sound funeral bells;
  	Twelve-eleven-ten-nine,
  	On your chest cavities, I did dine;
  	Eight-seven-six-five,
  	None of you were left alive;
  	Four-three-two-one,
  	With your deaths, my will be done&#8230;


----------



## AgentDrex

_Last one for now_.

*Dead and Alone*

On a night like tonight, all dark and alone,
    I sent my kids out for a little trick or treat.
    I told them to look both ways before crossing the street,
    And to avoid the places that had no lights on at home.

    Three years ago to this very day,
    My wife left all of us, cancer was to blame.
    I wept and I cried but I took a stand,
    To be the kind of father that only a man can.

    Hours had passed and they had not come back,
    I phoned the police, they were on their way.
    Why didn&#8217;t I go with them, give my work some slack,
    We could have had fun and they wouldn&#8217;t have strayed.

    The police were there, they had questions galore,
    I answered them all but still they wanted more.
    I told them nothing&#8217;s in the basement, this I swear,
    But still they found the bodies buried under the stairs.

    They finally got me, the jig was up,
    For what I had done is sick in most eyes.
    But since my wife died, we&#8217;ve had nothing but bad luck,
    So I did what was necessary to stifle their cries.

    While in prison, they did not let me out,
    For the funeral which I had brought about.
    But I know what was written on those headstones,
    Here lies a child, dead and alone.


----------



## DannyLewis

Do you know why divorce is so expensive?? Cause its worth it!!!



AgentDrex said:


> Not a poem but something to think about none-the-less.
> 
> What is the leading cause of divorce in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage!


----------



## DannyLewis

Another from the train tracks when I was homeless and had nothing better to do so Drex Count my mispelling and bad grammer again!! haha


Last train to heaven::::

Well the hobos have filled the frieght yard
theres a line five miles or more
they know that this is their last ride
their getting off at heavens door

Theres no need to grab any water
and no need to pack up your bags
there will be a tailor there waiting for you
he will fit you in brand new rags

There will be no more waiting in line
cause heaven has good food galore
So go fill up your bellies my friend
The Lord says theres plenty more

We know God has a place for us
and we'll not slip in societies cracks
And I'll have my place for eternity
In my little mansion down by the tracks...

Written on a train bound for nowhere coming from nowhere.....


----------



## DannyLewis

Brought this from my other post
Wrote this when I was riding frieghttrains it is called 

        TTHE HOMELESS CHILD

to look in the face of a homeless child
and see the fear in their eyes
and listen as they pray each night
and hear their hidden cries

to know the pain their little hearts feel
and see the sadness that they show
or see the hunger for love in their eyes
its something you may never know

Just to see them on the streets each day
not knowing just what to do
is all of their life going to be like this
or is it up to me and you

we cant take this as a part of life
and we cant take this very mild
I have saw more hope in all of this world
in the face of a homeless child

     Author DannyLewis  on a train bound for nowhere coming from the same place, year? I cant remember I rode so many trains and wrote so many of these and songs I lose track....haha cause I am OLD!!!!


----------



## DannyLewis

And ANother from the streets. If I take up to much space just say something

The Masters Hands
When life has cost you all your dreams
and it seems there is no end
Just put your problems into prayer
knowing that Christ will mend

He will put your life together
and get you back on track
Always trusting in your savior
never turning nor looking back

Just knowing GOd will guide you 
and keep you in his light
he will buildyou  brand new hopes and dreams
and help you do them right

Yes knowing God will help you
and life can be so grand
All it takes for true happiness
Is to be Held in the Masters Hands......

Another from the train rides.....


----------



## AgentDrex

Take up as much as you want.  Please take up waaaay more if you can.  Enjoying it all so far.


----------



## aliyawar

Here is one by me.....

A voice in the dark..

Some make plans for everything..
Some leave it to the  master of fates..
Some sit in the dark,just waiting for the light
Just staring at the gleaming  gates..

Some say the world is just too dark,
They fail to see the light..
They dont see the lovely rising sun,
Nor the glimmering stars of night..

Some live for a sight of a drop of rain,
A glimpse of the mountains bare..
Some see beauty in all small things,
Some are just too busy to care..

But I am a seeker of one true truth,
Searching for my own shadow..
Am I to get to my tryst in time,
The lake of life so shallow..

This world  so confuses me,
But I have a choice to make
Which trail I have to follow,
Which path of life to take

I cant make a clear choice,
I search my soul for an answer..
But its like groping in the dark,
With the dark just turning darker..

Then like a lightning bolt in sky..
I hear a voice in me,
you are so desperate to make a choice,
When it is so plain to see

You just save that flame of love in you ..
You just keep playing your part.. 
You will get to the end in time ,my dear..
Just keep following your heart.


----------

